# Pairing for Healthy Whiteface Chicks



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a whiteface pied female, and I'm trying to find her a good mate white trying to have them make whiteface babies. I know you cannot do "like to like", but could she, as a whiteface pied, mate with a normal whiteface male and have healthy offspring? Thanks!! :wf pied:


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Its possible to have healthy offspring this way, but the offspring will be inferior in comparison to if you paired a visual whiteface to a mate that is split.


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

Inferior in what way? Will they be small or unhealthy, or just not a variety of color?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Its possible they may be smaller or unhealthy, they may not. Most likely they will develop faults; bald spots, arched neck, hunched backs. If the two being paired are closely related the faults are even more serious, the chicks may be very deformed. If you're going to pair like to like be sure the two birds paired are not in any way related.


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

Okay. I know where my girl came from, and there is no chance they are closely related. Thank you for all of your insight and help!


----------

